# community!!!!



## Strang3RXRMous3 (Oct 21, 2012)

hey I am making a community slowly but surely and will give the full details as the plans come into place. anyways its a community for those who want a place to come to and squat amongst many others who needs a haven of sorts. it will also be a place to barter and trade eat rest shower meet new people and the sort. if you are interested please hmu and as i had said before i will post more details as they come into place.

thanks.


----------



## jay513 (Oct 21, 2012)

that sounds awesome where do you plan on building this community. do you need help.


----------



## Earth (Oct 21, 2012)

good luck !!
we were once looking to do the same thing, although i admit i was initially kinda cold to the idea.... what i would do to get that situation back....


----------



## Strang3RXRMous3 (Oct 22, 2012)

i would love help on it and i am trying to recruit as many helpers as i can... the idea of it is is a permanent camp people will live there pass through and visit get rest shower eat and whatever there is to do. i am still looking at the map as to where it will be and building it i would love help. i still have to work out the kinks in this idea but i would love to hear if anyone has any ideas they can add on to it. i would be most interested in hearing about it.


----------



## thapoet (Dec 27, 2012)

got room for 2? but more importantly, where at? We have tent, will travel


----------



## RobHASboots (Apr 24, 2015)

Yea. I'd like to know more. Squatting in the woods is my bread & butter... but you've been m.i.a. from stp for months... longhouse built yet?


----------



## Doc Road (Jul 10, 2015)

Hmm.... I was excited but this thread is old as dirt....


----------

